
15 startups that want your lunch - rokhayakebe
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/biz2/0708/gallery.next_disruptors.biz2/
======
iamwil
[http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2...](http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/09/01/100169862/index.htm)

Here's the list.

The only two I found really interesting was zink and desktop factory. I've had
my eye on desktop factory for a while now, and there is a lot of possibility
there with 3D printing. However, I think machines are still on the pricey
side. It'll still be another two to three years before they have a high enough
adoption rate to do something interesting on top of it.

Zink is interesting. Hadn't ever thought about no paper ink. The price of
paper will go up, but the number of parts in a machine will go down.

------
pg
Ack, another slideshow. Can't they just list them on a single page?

~~~
rokhayakebe
I am not so technical, but I think ajax could help here. i hate it when the
page reloads 25 times just to see them all.

------
kingnothing
Those Expensr guys seem to have done a nice job of implementing one of the
ideas I had been mulling around.

www.expensr.com for those who didn't read the article.

